# DBSTalk Quick Look: Nomad Spring 2013 Software



## Stuart Sweet

Nomad is back with new features and new software. If you haven't taken a look at your Nomad in a while, you're missing out on new stuff!

New features: 

Full screen app on all iPhones (including iPhone 5)
In-home streaming: Any program on your DVR playlist can be streamed live with only a short transcoding delay
Closed Captioning
30-second skip forward and back while playing

Current versions: 
PC version 1.4
iPhone version 2.1

Coming soon:
Mac and Android

See below for screen captures from the iPhone version.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If you haven't powered your nomad up in a while, connect it to your network and THEN power it up. You should see the left side light turn bright yellow and the nomad will begin to update. Within 15 minutes you should have three solid blue lights, indicating the device is ready to use. 

If you are a current nomad user, you should have received this update during the week and there should be no need to take further action.

When you look at the System Info on your client, it should show firmware 1.4p38-63447S.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I was pleasantly surprised by the lack of drama with this version. When you tap "Watch Now," there is a short delay - no more than 5 seconds - and the program starts. 

However, trickplay is still a little difficult to use. It's a lot easier now that there is a 30 second skip forward but some people are reporting that it cannot be stacked; in other words you can't press it quickly 6 times to skip forward 3 minutes. The time to recover is still an issue; it was about 8 seconds after I skipped forward before the program started playing. That's still a net gain of 22 seconds but it feels like it takes a lot longer.

Streaming is enabled in the home, and does not work outside the home. 

Transcoding is still in real time, meaning that it takes 30 minutes to transcode a 30-minute program in order to put in on your device. However, you can start it the night before and walk away, or use the auto-download feature for commonly watched programs so they are ready to download onto the device. 

There is still no native iPad version, but the video will play in full screen on an iPad as it has before.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

PC version 1.4 is now available. The install process is fast and it does include Watch Now functionality as well. It's very responsive, but at full screen sizes, the limitations of the SD transcode are somewhat obvious. Still, I'm equally impressed by the lack of drama here... it just works.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, it's tough not to seem like the mod who cried wolf, but our friends at DIRECTV have said that they really mean it... there will be updated Mac clients and finally an Android client in the near future. Both will support in-home streaming.


----------



## Lowpro

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's a lot easier now that there is a 30 second skip forward but it cannot be stacked; in other words you can't press it quickly 6 times to skip forward 3 minutes.


I beg to differ. The 30-second skip forward can be stacked. I'm having no issues doing this.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm glad to hear that it works for you.


----------



## tekie99

I updated mine.. and it now crashes immediately on startup...


----------



## Hoffer

I just noticed an update badge on the App Store app and about fainted when I saw it was for Nomad. I have been wondering since the beginning if they would offer streaming and I'm glad to see they have. Hopefully they change it someday to allow streaming over the internet and I can dump my Slingbox.

I don't have any content on my iPhone 5 right now. I quit using Nomad since getting the 5. The app not being optimized for the 5 really annoyed me.

Thank you DirecTV for the update. Please keep them coming.


----------



## mrdobolina

In home streaming to iPhone (iPad, too, I imagine?) starts making the nomad more attactive to our household since my wife has iPhone 5 and iPad 2. 

I'm an Android guy, though. The minute I see Android support I'll be pulling the trigger.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I've tested a few recordings and found:

- The preparing time is still 1:1 but the download portion seems faster
- A 31 minute recording (previously prepared) downloaded in < 1 minute 40 seconds - VERY FAST
- A 60 minute recording (previously prepared) downloaded in < 3 minutes 15 seconds - ALSO VERY FAST

As users desginate a group of recordings to transcode...this should make the *overall process *a bit quicker.


----------



## islesfan

Does anyone know if this fixes the endless "waiting to prepare" problem?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

islesfan said:


> Does anyone know if this fixes the endless "waiting to prepare" problem?


I have not seen this with the new update.

So far...I'm now up to 5 recordings prepared without any noticable delay in the preparing process using the new PC client.


----------



## Mike_TV

iPad - Upgrade appears to have worked without any issues
iPhone - Upgrade appears to have worked without any issues
PC client - Upgrade appears to have worked without any issues. Had to completely log off Windows 7 and come back before Nomad found my DVRs.


----------



## harsh

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I- The preparing time is still 1:1 but the download portion seems faster.


Any chance the speedier downloads are due to smaller files?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> Any chance the speedier downloads are due to smaller files?


Nope. That wasn't changed.


----------



## Hoffer

Are you comparing the speedy downloads to recent downloads? I know when I went from the iPhone 4S to 5, the downloads got faster. This was because the 5 added 5GHz 802.11n, which is faster than 2.4 GHz 802.11n. 

If it is even faster with the new update, that will be even better. 

Unfortunately I can't play with the app. I don't have any video loaded to my iPhone. At least the app doesn't crash when I load it and it fills my iPhone 5's screen finally.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hoffer said:


> Are you comparing the speedy downloads to recent downloads? I know when I went from the iPhone 4S to 5, the downloads got faster. This was because the 5 added 5GHz 802.11n, which is faster than 2.4 GHz 802.11n.
> 
> If it is even faster with the new update, that will be even better.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't play with the app. I don't have any video loaded to my iPhone. At least the app doesn't crash when I load it and it fills my iPhone 5's screen finally.


The PC client itself appears to be simply perform the donwload step quicker, when compared to any previous client version. The prepare step remains the same.


----------



## bones boy

This is great news and thanks to DTV for not forgetting about the nomad. I use it frequently when traveling. It makes my friends and travel-mates envious as I watch fully encoded versions of sporting events and hard-to-find movies on my iPad while fully disconnected. Now the native iPad version would be the ultimate!!


----------



## Mike_TV

islesfan said:


> Does anyone know if this fixes the endless "waiting to prepare" problem?


I had 15 programs that were stuck in "Waiting to prepare..." for about a month now and after the Nomad PC client upgrade the first one started to prepare. All signs point to "Yes" :lol: but it'll take some time to see if it completes the backlog that I have.

I'll come back and post a reply if they all finish. Playing with the streaming now and that appears to be a great feature!


----------



## dennisj00

The streaming is sweet to be able to take our recordings or a 'near-live' recording to the garage, basement or deck.


----------



## bones boy

Stuart Sweet said:


> When you look at the System Info on your client, it should show firmware 1.4p38-63447S.


Stuart - should be 1.4p38-6*433*7S.


----------



## billcoff

dennisj00 said:


> The streaming is sweet to be able to take our recordings or a 'near-live' recording to the garage, basement or deck.


While I like the new update, I still get better results from my Vulkano and I can view it anywhere I have internet.


----------



## dennisj00

And there are lots of places that the internet connection won't support streaming - or no internet at all. With nomad you can take lots of hours of programmng. Does your Vulkano do that?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dennisj00 said:


> And there are lots of places that the internet connection won't support streaming - or no internet at all. With nomad you can take lots of hours of programmng. Does your Vulkano do that?


Spot on Dennis.

Anyone who travels knows there are numerous places where streaming simply is not an option. Many of those locations also have very slow connectivity, so streaming is very poor and/or non-functional.

Streaming might be an option around the house in a controlled environment, but not when traveling. The only alternative is MiFi or LTE connectivity - both of which are very costly.

That's the beauty of nomad...no dependency on viewing content via streaming "on the road". I've used mine for years now, and it is a terrific option almost anyplace.


----------



## BAHitman

just installed the PC client from the web... won't let me log in... works on the wife's iphone though... 
on the PC the client tells me invalid login but I can log into the web page fine...


----------



## dennisj00

Try un-installing and re-install.


----------



## The Merg

BAHitman;3171495 said:


> just installed the PC client from the web... won't let me log in... works on the wife's iphone though...
> on the PC the client tells me invalid login but I can log into the web page fine...


I had that issue. Do a full uninstall and reinstall. That worked for me. Be sure to Remove User Settings when doing the uninstall.

- Merg


----------



## trh

BAHitman said:


> just installed the PC client from the web... won't let me log in... works on the wife's iphone though...
> on the PC the client tells me invalid login but I can log into the web page fine...


Have you changed your DirecTV web site password since your original install of the nomad software on your PC?


----------



## trh

I like the reminders (in red) in the PC version about whether you can close app or need to keep open.


----------



## billcoff

dennisj00 said:


> And there are lots of places that the internet connection won't support streaming - or no internet at all. With nomad you can take lots of hours of programmng. Does your Vulkano do that?


Yes


----------



## The Merg

trh;3171532 said:


> Have you changed your DirecTV web site password since your original install of the nomad software on your PC?


In my case, my username and password had not changed.

- Merg


----------



## litzdog911

trh said:


> I like the reminders (in red) in the PC version about whether you can close app or need to keep open.


Very nice!


----------



## Mike_TV

Mike_TV said:


> I had 15 programs that were stuck in "Waiting to prepare..." for about a month now and after the Nomad PC client upgrade the first one started to prepare. All signs point to "Yes" :lol: but it'll take some time to see if it completes the backlog that I have.
> 
> I'll come back and post a reply if they all finish. Playing with the streaming now and that appears to be a great feature!


The new PC client for Nomad appears to have fixed the endless "Waiting to prepare..." issue. I left it up running overnight and only have six more movies to transcode.

:righton:


----------



## islesfan

Well, like any beta product, it appears to be two steps forward, one step back. I have no more endless "waiting to prepare" recordings (although the next Islanders game on NHLCI will be the real test). The 30 sec skip on the iphone is really nice. And the streaming is a major plus. 

Unfortunately, there are two major problems with the new version. First, you now have to have an Internet connection to use the Nomad software. I tried watching the Nets game on my laptop, which finally downloaded yesterday, and it tells me there is a problem with my account (3 times). I try the same recording on my iPhone, no problem. I close the app, put the iPhone into airplane mode, and Nomad app can no longer start. Just get the spinning wheel forever. Turn off airplane mode, and viola, Nomad app works fine again. Since the whole point of the Nomad is to take your recordings with you, you know on AIRPLANES and stuff, this is a pretty major fail. I know this wasn't the case until the update, since I have used my laptop to watch Nets games while in the carpool several times before this.

Second, while the endless "waiting to prepare" seems to be gone, the transcoding times have increased depending on the length of the recording. A half hour show (the Simpsons) took 30 minutes, so 1:1. An hour show (The Following) took two hours, so 2:1. Last night's Isles v. Penguins game, a three hour recording, is nearly done at 12 hours, so 4:1. In the event that NHLCI recordings do actually work now, that will be a six hour recording, which would mean an 8:1 transcoding ratio, which would take 48 hours! I guess 48 hours is better than never, but not by much!

So, the improvements are major, no disputing that, but the new problems are pretty major too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

islesfan said:


> Unfortunately, there are two major problems with the new version. First, you now have to have an Internet connection to use the Nomad software. I tried watching the Nets game on my laptop, which finally downloaded yesterday, and it tells me there is a problem with my account (3 times). I try the same recording on my iPhone, no problem. I close the app, put the iPhone into airplane mode, and Nomad app can no longer start. Just get the spinning wheel forever. Turn off airplane mode, and viola, Nomad app works fine again. Since the whole point of the Nomad is to take your recordings with you, you know on AIRPLANES and stuff, this is a pretty major fail. I know this wasn't the case until the update, since I have used my laptop to watch Nets games while in the carpool several times before this.
> 
> Second, while the endless "waiting to prepare" seems to be gone, the transcoding times have increased depending on the length of the recording. A half hour show (the Simpsons) took 30 minutes, so 1:1. An hour show (The Following) took two hours, so 2:1. Last night's Isles v. Penguins game, a three hour recording, is nearly done at 12 hours, so 4:1. In the event that NHLCI recordings do actually work now, that will be a six hour recording, which would mean an 8:1 transcoding ratio, which would take 48 hours! I guess 48 hours is better than never, but not by much!
> 
> So, the improvements are major, no disputing that, but the new problems are pretty major too.


Your symptoms are not consistent with what others are experiencing.

First...the transcoding time is consistently 1:1 for the prepare stage and measured in minutes (less than previous versions). If you have a different experience, then something else is going on within your laptop environment to slow things down.

Second...transcodings that are 6 hours long will process but not play back. There appears to be a current limit to program length you can transcode - somewhere at the 5 hour level or above. There are indications this will be addressed in a future release.

Third...transcoding from an iPhone will typically be slower than a PC, as it is not directly connected to a high-speed network and relies on the data flow speed of your iPhone service.

Finally...while the transcoding process has always required an Internet connection (to not only authenicate your nomad account but also do the actually data download step to your device) - however it is not required for playback. An Internet connection would be needed to view content via streaming (Watch Now) as required with any other streaming service option. These things have been the case since day one of nomad.


----------



## StephenT

So DirecTV2PC has been around a long time, and it streams shows from your DVRs to your PCs without needing to prepare the files. I fully understand why Nomad needs to do this to put a local copy on your iPhone or iPad to watch away from home. It has to be put in a different format and be a smaller file. However, when streaming on your home network, why the hell does it have to go through the Nomad? Why wouldn't this update have gone to the DirecTV apps on iPhone and iPad and stream in the same manner as DirecTV2PC? If I don't have to store the file locally on the device, why should it be a reduced resolution? Why is the Nomad needed? Is it because the video format of the files on the DVRs is not playable in iOS or OS X?


----------



## Steve

islesfan said:


> Unfortunately, there are two major problems with the new version. First, you now have to have an Internet connection to use the Nomad software. I tried watching the Nets game on my laptop, which finally downloaded yesterday, and it tells me there is a problem with my account (3 times). I try the same recording on my iPhone, no problem. I close the app, put the iPhone into airplane mode, and Nomad app can no longer start. Just get the spinning wheel forever. Turn off airplane mode, and viola, Nomad app works fine again. Since the whole point of the Nomad is to take your recordings with you, you know on AIRPLANES and stuff, this is a pretty major fail. I know this wasn't the case until the update, since I have used my laptop to watch Nets games while in the carpool several times before this.


I just put my iPhone 4 in airplane mode. I got the message below that I needed to turn off airplane mode or connect to wifi to see my DVR playlist, but once I cleared it, I was able to get to my recordings.



> Second, while the endless "waiting to prepare" seems to be gone, the transcoding times have increased depending on the length of the recording. A half hour show (the Simpsons) took 30 minutes, so 1:1. An hour show (The Following) took two hours, so 2:1.


Maybe your receiver got busy during the one-hour transcode, and it had to restart? I'm only seeing 1:1 here, no matter what the length of the recording.


----------



## StephenT

> Second, while the endless "waiting to prepare" seems to be gone, the transcoding times have increased depending on the length of the recording. A half hour show (the Simpsons) took 30 minutes, so 1:1. An hour show (The Following) took two hours, so 2:1. Last night's Isles v. Penguins game, a three hour recording, is nearly done at 12 hours, so 4:1. In the event that NHLCI recordings do actually work now, that will be a six hour recording, which would mean an 8:1 transcoding ratio, which would take 48 hours! I guess 48 hours is better than never, but not by much!


If the problem is anything over 5 hours, record the hockey games on the regional sports network in the 600s the NHLCI channel is mirroring in the 700s instead of on the channel in the 700s. Then they are only 3 1/2 hour blocks which you can pad a half hour or hour and keep yourself under the limit where nomad fails. I think all Isles games are on RSNs that D* carries, correct?


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Third...transcoding from an iPhone will typically be slower than a PC, as it is not directly connected to a high-speed network and relies on the data flow speed of your iPhone service.


Transcoding takes place between the serving HR and the Nomad device, no matter which client requests it, so transcode time is constant across devices. AFAIK, the only thing that will slow it down is if the serving DVR gets interrupted.

Copying the transcoded file to the client could take longer with a poor wireless connection, whether to an iPhone or a laptop PC, but since the Nomad device transfer rate only maxes out at about 2-2.5 MBps, even a decent G network connection should copy as fast as hard-wired. I know it does here, to my wireless G laptop.


----------



## islesfan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Your symptoms are not consistent with what others are experiencing.
> 
> Finally...while the transcoding process has always required an Internet connection (to not only authenicate your nomad account but also do the actually data download step to your device) - however it is not required for playback. An Internet connection would be needed to view content via streaming (Watch Now) as required with any other streaming service option. These things have been the case since day one of nomad.


OK, I know that transcoding requires Internet, but now PLAYBACK requires Internet too. That's the difference that has me fuming. I had the Nets game transferred to my PC, *not *streaming, and it played fine in the house. As soon as I was in the car and out of range of WiFI, I got the "there is a problem with your account" error when I tried to start the app. I was able to watch the same recording on my iPhone, but as soon as I put the iPhone into airplane mode and try to open the app, it will not load. That means I can no longer PLAY BACK recorded programs that are SAVED ON my laptop or iPhone without an Internet connection. This is a major step backwards!


----------



## islesfan

StephenT said:


> If the problem is anything over 5 hours, record the hockey games on the regional sports network in the 600s the NHLCI channel is mirroring in the 700s instead of on the channel in the 700s. Then they are only 3 1/2 hour blocks which you can pad a half hour or hour and keep yourself under the limit where nomad fails. I think all Isles games are on RSNs that D* carries, correct?


Yes, and I normally record those games right off MSG+, but those programs are tagged as PPV, so Nomad would never encode them. It just keeps trying over and over, but never finishes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

islesfan said:


> OK, I know that transcoding requires Internet, but now PLAYBACK requires Internet too.


Playback, in contrast to selecting the "Watch Now" option (streaming) does not require an Internet connection....I just did it on my laptop and tablet with WIFI turned off.


----------



## Richierich

BAHitman said:


> just installed the PC client from the web... won't let me log in... works on the wife's iphone though...
> on the PC the client tells me invalid login but I can log into the web page fine...


I am having that same problem and so is Draconis so maybe doing a Complete Uninstall and Reinstall will clear up the situation.


----------



## Richierich

dennisj00 said:


> Try un-installing and re-install.


When you do the Uninstall are there any hidden files that also need to be deleted?

I did an Uninstall and a Reinstall and I still had the Problem where it didn't like my Password even though I can log into Directv.com using that same Password and it hasn't changed in over 5 years so Go Figure!!! :nono2:


----------



## The Merg

Richierich said:


> When you do the Uninstall are there any hidden files that also need to be deleted?
> 
> I did an Uninstall and a Reinstall and I still had the Problem where it didn't like my Password even though I can log into Directv.com using that same Password and it hasn't changed in over 5 years so Go Figure!!! :nono2:


Make sure that when you do the uninstall that you select to Remove User Settings. Once I did that and reinstalled, I was able to log in successfully.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Playback, in contrast to selecting the "Watch Now" option (streaming) does not require an Internet connection....I just did it on my laptop and tablet with WIFI turned off.


Right, but I think Islesfan issue is that he has the recording downloaded on his laptop and once he gets to an area that has no Wifi, the Nomad PC Client refuses to launch since it can't find an Internet connection. Obviously, that is an issue that should not happen.

@Islesfan: Can you post a screenshot of what happens when you load up the PC Client and/or try to start playback of the recording?

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Make sure that when you do the uninstall that you select to Remove User Settings. Once I did that and reinstalled, I was able to log in successfully.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for the Info.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Richierich said:


> I am having that same problem and so is Draconis so maybe doing a Complete Uninstall and Reinstall will clear up the situation.


Did you get today's latest update that is prompted when you launch nomad?


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Did you get today's latest update that is prompted when you launch nomad?


I got it, but if you can't sign into the app I'm not sure how you would get it. It looks like it performs the update check after it performs the nomad authentication.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> I got it, but if you can't sign into the app you won't get it. It does the check for the updates after it performs the nomad authentication.


Thanks for the added clarification. I didn't experience any issues...it just installed right over the previous version and launches fine here.


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks for the added clarification. I didn't experience any issues...it just installed right over the previous version and launches fine here.


That's how it worked for me too. Although, it did revert my PlayList back to Tile from the List view.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> That's how it worked for me too. Although, it did revert my PlayList back to Tile from the List view.


Same here.


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> Make sure that when you do the uninstall that you select to Remove User Settings. Once I did that and reinstalled, I was able to log in successfully.
> - Merg


Well No Success with Nomad on my Main PC after Uninstalling and Reinstalling Nomad it still does not like my Password which is Valid on Directv.com so whatever it has stored on it is Not Correct.


----------



## islesfan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Playback, in contrast to selecting the "Watch Now" option (streaming) does not require an Internet connection....I just did it on my laptop and tablet with WIFI turned off.


Any idea why it won't work for me?

I just put my iPhone in Airplane mode and it works now, but my laptop still wants me to call customer service when it doesn't have an Internet connection. Could it be that I left home with an hour left on a different program? I still have last night's Isles game preparing, so it might be looking for that on startup, even though that's not the program I'm trying to play?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

islesfan said:


> Any idea why it won't work for me?


Not sure.

Assuming you're referencing the PC client....did you get the update (prompt shows up) this morning, or did this happen before that?

There was a newer version (1.4.55.2) that got pushed out.

You could try to press the red reset button for 30 seconds on nomad and then try to relaunch it to see what happens.


----------



## islesfan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not sure.
> 
> Assuming you're referencing the PC client....did you get the update (prompt shows up) this morning, or did this happen before that?
> 
> There was a newer version (1.4.55.2) that got pushed out.
> 
> You could try to press the red reset button for 30 seconds on nomad and then try to relaunch it to see what happens.


I think that might be it. I got the update last night. Then I took it with me this morning. I'll bet it is trying to hit the Internet to get the update. It never asked to update, though. I'll try updating it when I get home and then see if it will work offline after that.


----------



## Steve

islesfan said:


> I'll try updating it when I get home [...]


Yes. Don't update it while away from home. You may lose your downloaded recordings, due to a quirk in how they authenticate.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

islesfan said:


> I think that might be it. I got the update last night. Then I took it with me this morning. I'll bet it is trying to hit the Internet to get the update. It never asked to update, though. I'll try updating it when I get home and then see if it will work offline after that.


That could indeed be it - it won't do the update outside your local home network. This fast update is highly unusual, so I think you'll be OK when you get back and execute the launch of the client & prompted subsequent update.


----------



## islesfan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...transcoding from an iPhone will typically be slower than a PC, as it is not directly connected to a high-speed network and relies on the data flow speed of your iPhone service.


Could you explain what you mean here? If I select a program to download to my iPhone, it will take longer to transcode than if I select it form my laptop? If so, it would be best for me to select what I want to watch on my PC, then after it is encoded, just download it to the iPhone.

I thought the work of transcoding was done in the Nomad, not on the iPhone/PC side? That's why you can close the apps and come back later to download the transcoded program.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

islesfan said:


> Could you explain what you mean here? If I select a program to download to my iPhone, it will take longer to transcode than if I select it form my laptop? If so, it would be best for me to select what I want to watch on my PC, then after it is encoded, just download it to the iPhone.
> 
> I thought the work of transcoding was done in the Nomad, not on the iPhone/PC side? That's why you can close the apps and come back later to download the transcoded program.


Preparing is done on the nomad device. Downloading is then done to the local device via WIFI.

I've typically found that initiating the preparing step on the local PC (connected to nomad) renders the fastest overall processing cycle time. I then just download to my mobile devices - which is very fast.

You can also start the whole process via the mobile device via WIFI, but is seems to take slightly longer going through the whole process.


----------



## islesfan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Preparing is done on the nomad device. Downloading is then done to the local device via WIFI.
> 
> I've typically found that initiating the preparing step on the local PC (connected to nomad) renders the fastest overall processing cycle time. I then just download to my mobile devices - which is very fast.
> 
> You can also start the whole process via the mobile device via WIFI, but is seems to take slightly longer going through the whole process.


But you mean only a small difference, right? I was wondering if the fact that I requested the download on both my phone and PC was causing 12 hour preparation times.


----------



## dennisj00

In some of the earlier firmware versions, I had some programs that would hang preparing or start preparing and then drop off the list. In viewing those programs on the TV, there were reception glitches that were probably causing that. A 30 second reset was necessary to get those off that were hung.

Deleting the program on the dvr and re-recording generally fixed it. But you can't always re-record a program.

Requesting a program from multiple clients doesn't affect transcode time. . it only transcodes once and remains in memory until it's bumped out.


----------



## kmcrobb

Processing time will be impacted by someone watching a show using whole home. If you queue a show up for processing and then watch a show using whole home, processing will pause until Nomad has exclusive access to the DVR.


----------



## islesfan

kmcrobb said:


> Processing time will be impacted by someone watching a show using whole home. If you queue a show up for processing and then watch a show using whole home, processing will pause until Nomad has exclusive access to the DVR.


I assume the same goes for DirecTV2PC? I don't have whole home, but I do have DirecTV2PC. Also, I assume that would be the case if someone was streaming from the Nomad too, right?


----------



## kmcrobb

Very possible thou I have not tested it with DirecTV2PC or streaming. It would be a plausible explanation for not seeing 1:1 processing times.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

islesfan said:


> But you mean only a small difference, right? I was wondering if the fact that I requested the download on both my phone and PC was causing 12 hour preparation times.


There's something else going on there then because I've never had preparation time take more than 1:1 (4 hour program taking 4 hours), with download <16.5 minutes thereafter using the latest version.


----------



## islesfan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There's something else going on there then because I've never had preparation time take more than 1:1 (4 hour program taking 4 hours), with download <16.5 minutes thereafter using the latest version.


Well, if it helps, I haven't used DirecTV2PC all week. I have an HR20 connected to a WiFi access point, and an HR21 connected to a powerline connection. My WiFi is n only, I have nothing running g to slow stuff down. Once the program is finished transcoding, I can download an hour program to my iPhone in about 2 minutes. As I mentioned, the shorter the program, the closer I get to 1:1 transcoding time. It doesn't seem to matter, encoding wise, which DVR I am pulling from. Also, both of them stream very well to my iPhone and iPad using the Nomad. No stopping to buffer (except briefly after a trickplay).


----------



## hdtvfan0001

islesfan said:


> Well, if it helps, I haven't used DirecTV2PC all week. I have an HR20 connected to a WiFi access point, and an HR21 connected to a powerline connection. My WiFi is n only, I have nothing running g to slow stuff down. Once the program is finished transcoding, I can download an hour program to my iPhone in about 2 minutes. As I mentioned, the shorter the program, the closer I get to 1:1 transcoding time. It doesn't seem to matter, encoding wise, which DVR I am pulling from. Also, both of them stream very well to my iPhone and iPad using the Nomad. No stopping to buffer (except briefly after a trickplay).


Thanks for the added detail.

I'm almost wondering if the older model HR20 & HR21 content feeds perhaps slow down somehow on larger files...but that's purely speculation without any firm data to support it.

I'm running HR24 and newer HD DVRs only...so perhaps that may account for faster processing somehow. I'm also running a gigbit network and WIFI "n". Not sure how all that comes into play for nomad processing speed overall.


----------



## mrdobolina

Not sure if this is the exact right place to ask, but since it's a nomad question here goes:

My wife and I are a mixed family, technology-wise. She's Apple and I'm Android/PC (pre-Windows 8). How does nomad work between the 2? When Android phones/tablets start being supported, would I have to prepare a file for each type of device? Or is there one file prepared that downloads and works on all devices? Right now, does 1 file type work on the iPhone and a PC? 

Thanks in advance for your knowledge.


----------



## Steve

mrdobolina said:


> Not sure if this is the exact right place to ask, but since it's a nomad question here goes:
> 
> My wife and I are a mixed family, technology-wise. She's Apple and I'm Android/PC (pre-Windows 8). How does nomad work between the 2? When Android phones/tablets start being supported, would I have to prepare a file for each type of device? Or is there one file prepared that downloads and works on all devices? Right now, does 1 file type work on the iPhone and a PC?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your knowledge.


One size fits all. The same transcoded show can be downloaded to PC's and iOS devices today.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

mrdobolina said:


> Not sure if this is the exact right place to ask, but since it's a nomad question here goes:
> 
> My wife and I are a mixed family, technology-wise. She's Apple and I'm Android/PC (pre-Windows 8). How does nomad work between the 2? When Android phones/tablets start being supported, would I have to prepare a file for each type of device? Or is there one file prepared that downloads and works on all devices? Right now, does 1 file type work on the iPhone and a PC?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your knowledge.


Great question actually.

The nomad device transcodes recorded content in 2 steps.

The first is to prepare the file into a compiled secure file internal of the unit.

The second step is to "download" (via WIFI) that file into the format of the client program requested, which varies by mobile device.

Example - if you prepared a program on your laptop and then downloaded it to the laptop, you could view it as desired. If later you wanted it on your iPad...you could request the same program on that device from the DVR playlist but only the download step would execute to meet the format of that particular mobile device (it's the faster step in the process).


----------



## BAHitman

The Merg said:


> Make sure that when you do the uninstall that you select to Remove User Settings. Once I did that and reinstalled, I was able to log in successfully.
> 
> - Merg


In my case it is a new install... on 3 different PC's and none of them will accept my login that has been the same since I first created an account on directv.com...

I called them last night and am working with case management on the issue...


----------



## kmcrobb

BAHitman said:


> In my case it is a new install... on 3 different PC's and none of them will accept my login that has been the same since I first created an account on directv.com...
> 
> I called them last night and am working with case management on the issue...


I had this same issue after a past upgrade and we found somehow Nomad was removed from my DirecTV account. Once they added it back to my account I was good to go.


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The nomad device transcodes recorded content in 2 steps.
> 
> The first is to prepare the file into a compiled secure file internal of the unit.
> 
> The second step is to "download" (via WIFI) that file into the format of the client program requested, which varies by mobile device.
> 
> Example - if you prepared a program on your laptop and then downloaded it to the laptop, you could view it as desired. If later you wanted it on your iPad...you could request the same program on that device from the DVR playlist but only the download step would execute to meet the format of that particular mobile device (it's the faster step in the process).


Excellent Post!!! A Very Good Explanation of what goes on in the Nomad Transcode/Download Process.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The second step is to "download" (via WIFI) that file into the format of the client program requested, *which varies by mobile device*.


It does not vary by device, AFAIK. All shows are transcoded into the same file format, and the "download" step simply copies that file over to the mobile device, "as is".

Based on file sizes and resolution, my guess is everything is transcoded to 720x480 MP4, at about 1200-1500 kbps.


----------



## Richierich

BAHitman said:


> In my case it is a new install... on 3 different PC's and none of them will accept my login that has been the same since I first created an account on directv.com...
> 
> I called them last night and am working with case management on the issue...


I am working with Case Management as well so let's hope we get their attention.

CM is very good at getting Results.


----------



## mrdobolina

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I get it now! 

The only thing holding me back from purchase is Android support. I hope "soon" is soon!


----------



## Richierich

Steve said:


> It does not vary by device. AFAIK. All shows are transcoded into the same file format, and the "download" step simply copies that file over to the mobile device, "as is".
> 
> Based on file sizes and resolution, my guess is everything is transcoded to 720x480 MP4, at about 1500 kbps.


From what I know it does vary by device per the Resolution of that particular Device.


----------



## Steve

Richierich said:


> From what I know it does vary by device per the Resolution of that particular Device.


Resolution is a function of transcoding, Rich, so that would mean the transcode would be different depending on the first client that requested it, which is not the case. Once a file is transcoded and in "Ready to download", it's resolution, size and audio bit rate are fixed. "Download" simply copies and encrypts it to the client that requests it, "as is".

I actually wish iPad client "watch now" streaming could occur at a higher bit rate, if the Nomad device knew a "retina display" iPad was requesting it, e.g. It would probably be less work for the transcoder to sample at a higher bit rate, and since a streamed file is not stored, file size wouldn't be an issue. Unfortunately, that's not the case right now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Richierich said:


> From what I know it does vary by device per the Resolution of that particular Device.


...at least that's what the manufacturer told us...the files (and their clients) are device-specific.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...at least that's what the manufacturer told us...the files (and their clients) are device-specific.


As far as encryption, yes. You can't copy a file from one PC client to another PC client in the house and play it. It must be copied from the Nomad device to the client. That prevents unauthorized viewing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> As far as encryption, yes. You can't copy a file from one PC client to another PC client in the house and play it. It must be copied from the Nomad device to the client.


An iPad file won't play on a laptop either. That's why the download step has to be repeated...it must be aligned with the device's client version and corresponding operating system. The manufacturer told us this in person.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *An iPad file won't play on a laptop either.* That's why the download step has to be repeated...it must be aligned with the device's client version and corresponding operating system. The manufacturer told us this in person.


When a client requests a transcode, it doesn't matter which platform initiated it. The Nomad device transcodes every request to the same resolution, size and bit rate, but _encrypts _everything to the client (or the account) requesting the download, to prevent unauthorized viewing.


----------



## dennisj00

I would bet it's the same file already encrypted and the download to a client is just that, no matter if it's PC, Mac, IOS or in the future an android device.


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> I would bet it's the same file already encrypted and the download to a client is just that, no matter if it's PC, Mac, IOS or in the future an android device.


Maybe they've changed it to account based encryption now, but I'm pretty sure I couldn't move files from my desktop PC client to my laptop client before. I had to fetch them from "ready to download", in each case. I'll have to try it later tonite.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> When a client requests a transcode, it doesn't matter which platform initiated it. The Nomad device transcodes every request to the same resolution, size and bit rate, but _encrypts _everything to the client (or the account) requesting the download, to prevent unauthorized viewing.


All that is correct.

However the missing information is that each platform has different screen sizes, as well as other platform anomolies. Showing nomad content on an iPhone and a Mac, for example, reflect entirely different display requirements (at the same resolution). How something like closed captioning is handled also varies on the displays. For those reasons, a unique file format needs to be created within the download step (which must also address unauthorized viewing).

If that were not the case, we would have seen an Android version a long time ago, simply creating a client that uses the exact same file.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> However the missing information is that each platform has different screen sizes, as well as other platform anomolies.


Those anomalies are dealt with by the native client players. Nomad transcodes all the files to the same SD resolution (I'm guessing 720x480), and the native phone or tablet player re-samples the data during playback to its native screen resolution.

It's just like playing a standard 720x480 DVD back on my 1080p display here at home, or watching an SD channel from my HR2x. No matter what resolution is input, the display upsamples everything to it's native 1080p.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> Those anomalies are dealt with by the native client players. Nomad transcodes all the files to the same SD resolution (I'm guessing 720x480), and the native phone or tablet player re-samples the data during playback to it's native screen resolution.
> 
> It's just like playing a standard 720x480 DVD back on your display at home. The file on the DVD is the same resolution, whether you play it back on your 4:3 CRT, your 720p display or your 1080p display. The display takes care of making sure the content plays back full screen.


Not exactly _<in an Hertz commercial voice>_

There more to it than just that.

But it's time to move on. so I'll let it rest.


----------



## islesfan

islesfan said:


> I think that might be it. I got the update last night. Then I took it with me this morning. I'll bet it is trying to hit the Internet to get the update. It never asked to update, though. I'll try updating it when I get home and then see if it will work offline after that.


Well, I got home and started the Nomad app on my laptop, and it started up no problem, and my Nets game was right there for me. It didn't want to update though. I took it outside, beyond my WiFi range, and it won't start. Tells me to call customer service. I guess Nomad on the laptop will only work while at home now. Sucks.

I do have an iPad now, though, so I'll try it on there. Hopefully, it will let me watch my downloaded programs without an Internet connection.


----------



## NR4P

I am really looking forward to using this on the iPad on my next trip, coming soon. The 30 sec skip with stacking will save me alot of trouble skipping thru commercials on the plan.

Thanks Directv


----------



## arturo611

The app on my iPhone and iPad see that I have two DVRs but they only bring up the playlist on one.


----------



## The Merg

arturo611;3172378 said:


> The app on my iPhone and iPad see that I have two DVRs but they only bring up the playlist on one.


Try doing a reset of the Nomad.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

islesfan said:


> Well, I got home and started the Nomad app on my laptop, and it started up no problem, and my Nets game was right there for me. It didn't want to update though. I took it outside, beyond my WiFi range, and it won't start. Tells me to call customer service. I guess Nomad on the laptop will only work while at home now. Sucks.


Have you tried Disabling WiFi by Clicking on your WiFi Button on your Laptop. I believe if it is on it thinks you want to use Nomad with a WiFi Connection and senses a problem.

You should have a WiFi Button where you Toggle it to turn WiFi On or Off. Toggle it to Off just the same as you would if you were on an airplane.


----------



## The Merg

Richierich said:


> Have you tried Disabling WiFi by Clicking on your WiFi Button on your Laptop. I believe if it is on it thinks you want to use Nomad with a WiFi Connection and senses a problem.
> 
> You should have a WiFi Button where you Toggle it to turn WiFi On or Off. Toggle it to Off just the same as you would if you were on an airplane.


That's a good thought and while that may be the solution, it should not work that way. The app should just see that it is not connected to the Internet and immediately revert to playback mode only.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

The Merg said:


> That's a good thought and while that may be the solution, it should not work that way. The app should just see that it is not connected to the Internet and immediately revert to playback mode only.
> - Merg


Also, telling him that so he doesn't have to take the Laptop out of Range but he just has to Toggle the WiFi Button to Off and he then can use it in his home well within the Range of his Router without having to go outside Out of Range.

I have had this problem before myself and that is what I had to do to correct the situation.


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> The app should just see that it is not connected to the Internet [...]


or that there is no Nomad device on the network the mobile device is currently connected to


> _[...] and immediately revert to playback mode only._


----------



## arturo611

The Merg said:


> Try doing a reset of the Nomad.
> 
> - Merg


I did the reset then after a few minutes the playlist showed up. I then started watching a show. I tried to forward through the a show few minutes and an error message popped up. Something about the DVR being busy. After that I was unable to continue playing the show. I will try again tonight and get the exact wording of the error message.


----------



## Steve

arturo611 said:


> I tried to forward through the a show few minutes and an error message popped up. Something about the DVR being busy. After that I was unable to continue playing the show. I will try again tonight and get the exact wording of the error message.


I've seen that too. I'm still not sure yet if it really means someone else is accessing that DVR, or if it's a networking hiccup that's being reported with the wrong error message.


----------



## dennisj00

I've seen that one too . . . it seems to be some timing or network hiccup between the HR and nomad particularly when trying to trickplay. It will report the HDDVR is busy for a few minutes then clear and play again - often without any problem.

I've had it happen on both a completed recording and a near 'real-time' streaming of a current recording (which you can't trickplay on).


----------



## islesfan

Richierich said:


> Have you tried Disabling WiFi by Clicking on your WiFi Button on your Laptop. I believe if it is on it thinks you want to use Nomad with a WiFi Connection and senses a problem.
> 
> You should have a WiFi Button where you Toggle it to turn WiFi On or Off. Toggle it to Off just the same as you would if you were on an airplane.


Tried that, still didn't work.


----------



## The Merg

Steve;3172636 said:


> I've seen that too. I'm still not sure yet if it really means someone else is accessing that DVR, or if it's a networking hiccup that's being reported with the wrong error message.


I was getting that from two of my receivers. Once I performed a reset on the receiver, the issue disappeared. I checked after resetting the first to see if that one worked and it did and the issue still persisted on the second. After a menu reset on the second, the issue disappeared from that one too.

- Merg


----------



## Beerstalker

I can't log into the PC version now either. 

I've been having issues with the PC client for a week or so now. It kept saying that my Nomad couldn't be found. That was incorrect as logging into my router's admin page on the same computer showed the Nomad just fine. Not to mention my iPhones, and iPads have been able to find it without issue.

So last night I uninstalled the program and got rid of the user settings. I then downloaded and re-installed and now I can't log in. Anyone else able to get it figured out? I know I am using the correct login email and password as I logged into my account on the same computer at the same time and it worked fine. Something else appears to be going on.


----------



## neysalmd

For anyone having the error that you need to be on the network to use nomad..

I had the same problem since the update. Uninstalled & re-installed & now it's working.


----------



## islesfan

I still have long transcoding times, too. Last night's Nets game (3 hours) took just over 12 hours to encode. I don't know what it is that is slowing my encoding, but it is consistent. 3 hours of sports = 12 hours of encoding, almost to the minute.


----------



## neysalmd

Hmmm... just realized. It did the update & I had problems. Uninstalled, then re-installed. Now it's back to the old version (1.2). And not giving me a way of upgrading.

Is the download from the website not the newest version?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

*UPDATE:*

Our friends at DirecTV have asked that this information be shared to those with a *nomad* client issue.

1. If the customer is having an issue logging in - go to DIRECTV.COM and uninstall and reinstall the old version. This version will not have In Home Streaming.
2. When the newer version is re-released, the customer will be prompted to upgrade - so there's no need to keep checking back. We expect a fix over the weekend.
3. For the customer that has successfully logged into the PC app - they can continue using the In Home version as expected.


----------



## Steve

neysalmd said:


> Hmmm... just realized. It did the update & I had problems. Uninstalled, then re-installed. Now it's back to the old version (1.2). And not giving me a way of upgrading.
> 
> Is the download from the website not the newest version?


I've heard from our friends at DirecTV that a fix for the PC client authentication issue is expected fairly quickly. Maybe as soon as next week.

In the meantime, the old version is back up on the website. For those with the authentication issue, completely uninstall the new version, then re-install the old version from the website, or directly from here. This version works fine with the new Nomad device firmware, except "Watch Now" and closed captioning will be unavailable.

When the fixed version is available, you'll be notified at the time you run the client, so no need to keep checking the web site.

If you're running the new version without issue, no need to uninstall it. Continue to enjoy it.


----------



## The Merg

Where did you get the file that you reinstalled from? The version on the website should be v1.4.55.2.

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> Where did you get the file that you reinstalled from? The version on the website should be v1.4.55.2.


The website download has been replaced with the old client, until the fix is complete.


----------



## The Merg

So I guess they realized that there were issues with v1.4.55.0 and apparently v1.4.55.2 didn't fix things. Well, at least they pulled the bad version.

- Merg


----------



## Steve

The Merg said:


> So I guess they realized that there were issues with v1.4.55.0 and apparently v1.4.55.2 didn't fix things. Well, at least they pulled the bad version.


Ya. They hope to get it fixed over the week-end, but you never know.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> So I guess they realized that there were issues with v1.4.55.0 and apparently v1.4.55.2 didn't fix things. Well, at least they pulled the bad version.


That's a reasonable assumption.


----------



## neysalmd

neysalmd said:


> Hmmm... just realized. It did the update & I had problems. Uninstalled, then re-installed. Now it's back to the old version (1.2). And not giving me a way of upgrading.
> 
> Is the download from the website not the newest version?





Steve said:


> I've heard from our friends at DirecTV that a fix for the PC client authentication issue is expected fairly quickly. Maybe as soon as next week.
> 
> In the meantime, the old version is back up on the website. For those with the authentication issue, completely uninstall the new version, then re-install the old version from the website, or directly from
> This version works fine with the new Nomad device firmware, except "Watch Now" and closed captioning will be unavailable.
> 
> When the fixed version is available, you'll be notified at the time you run the client, so no need to keep checking the web site.
> 
> If you're running the new version without issue, no need to uninstall it. Continue to enjoy it.


Thanks for the info! I love my nomad. I just want it to work right! (And I really want that closed captioning!)


----------



## Steve

neysalmd said:


> Thanks for the info! I love my nomad. I just want it to work right! (And I really want that closed captioning!)


It will be interesting to see if any new transcodes you make using the old client will show captions once you install the patched client, hopefully next week. My guess is they should, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

neysalmd said:


> Thanks for the info! I love my nomad. I just want it to work right! (And I really want that closed captioning!)


Also a big fan of nomad here.

I suspect you'll be fine once the corrected update is reissued - and the good part is you'll be prompted in your PC client as soon as it's ready.


----------



## Lowpro

Steve said:


> It will be interesting to see if any new transcodes you make using the old client will show captions once you install the patched client, hopefully next week. My guess is they should, but I've been wrong before.


Not in my case. Any programs I had already sent to the Nomad prior to the update show the "CC" button greyed out once downloading and attempting to play the given program. That being said, anything I've sent to the Nomad after the update was already in place does offer closed captions. Pretty awesome. Works great. Love even more the 30 second skip feature. Makes skipping past the commercials a breeze just as if I was watching the program directly from the DVR. The 30 second skip feature works equally as well when streaming instead. There's just the expected lag time of 5 seconds or so before playback resumes due to the fact I'm streaming.


----------



## Richierich

Steve said:


> I've heard from our friends at DirecTV that a fix for the PC client authentication issue is expected fairly quickly. Maybe as soon as next week.
> 
> In the meantime, the old version is back up on the website. For those with the authentication issue, completely uninstall the new version, then re-install the old version from the website, or directly from here.
> 
> When the fixed version is available, you'll be notified at the time you run the client, so no need to keep checking the web site.


Well, Uninstalling my Nomad PC Software and Reinstalling the older Version of the PC Software worked so I am glad about that. 

I am now looking at my DVR Playlist and I am Good To Go just waiting for the next Software Release for my PC!!! :hurah:


----------



## Lowpro

In case it hasn't been mentioned already, when downloading the Nomad update for my iPad3 and iPad mini the "Watch Now" button was not showing up within the interface. Simply deleting the app and re-downloading it did the trick. With my iPhone 4 I didn't have to delete and re-download. Haven't even bothered with the PC application yet. Guess that's a good thing considering the fix that is needed. Am really chomping at the bit for a true iPad version of the Nomad app now. I hope that DIRECTV has one in the works. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Beerstalker

Thanks for the info guys, I'll try downloading the old version and installing over the weekend if I get a chance. Between the Super Bowl and remodeling my basement I might not have time though.


----------



## Richierich

Beerstalker said:


> Thanks for the info guys, I'll try downloading the old version and installing over the weekend if I get a chance. Between the Super Bowl and remodeling my basement I might not have time though.


Only took me about 10 minutes to do both the Uninstall and Reinstall so I think you can find 10 minutes to spare before the Super Duper Bowl!!! :lol:


----------



## Rtm

Hoffer said:


> Are you comparing the speedy downloads to recent downloads? I know when I went from the iPhone 4S to 5, the downloads got faster. This was because the 5 added 5GHz 802.11n, which is faster than 2.4 GHz 802.11n.
> 
> If it is even faster with the new update, that will be even better.


You get ~8.125MB/s or above downloads from nomad to your iPhone 4S or 5?


----------



## Rtm

Keep getting this error when fast forwarding.



Stuart Sweet said:


> There is still no native iPad version, but the video will play in full screen on an iPad as it has before.


Weird it's not playing full screen for me can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I expect letterboxing but not windowboxing.


----------



## Lowpro

Rtm said:


> Weird it's not playing full screen for me can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I expect letterboxing but not windowboxing.


No iPhone app can be maximized to fill the entire screen area of an iPad. You will always have unused screen area on all sides, even when viewing the app at 2x as shown in your screenshot. Once DIRECTV releases an actual iPad Nomad app we'll finally able to take full advantage of the available screen area not to mention having an interface designed for landscape versus portrait.


----------



## Combat Medic

So I got prompted to update to a new NOMAD version. I did so without any problems. Only weird thing is that now the 2x forward button is actually a rewind button.
I kind of get the feeling that there isn't a lot of testing going on.


----------



## Lowpro

Combat Medic said:


> So I got prompted to update to a new NOMAD version. I did so without any problems. Only weird thing is that now the 2x forward button is actually a rewind button.
> I kind of get the feeling that there isn't a lot of testing going on.


If you're talking about the mobile app delete and re-download it.


----------



## Steve

Lowpro said:


> If you're talking about the mobile app delete and re-download it.


I assumed *CM* was talking about the PC app, which detected there was a new version available when I ran it a little while ago. It installed right over the existing app.


----------



## Mike_TV

My Nomad PC client on Windows 7 updated to version 1.4.55.3 this morning.

Nomad firmware version 1.4.p38-64337S


----------



## dennisj00

Yes, very seamless with no loss of content.

And both the PC client and iPad client skip 30 seconds with the >>| key.


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> And both the PC client and iPad client skip 30 seconds with the >>| key.


Yes. A very welcome addition to the iOS client, IMO, along with CCs on both.

They just need to get the PC client to "stack" the 30SKIPs during "Watch Now", IMHO, because it takes about 12 seconds to resume playback after a single 30SKIP. Hopefully that's in the works for the next release.


----------



## Richierich

My Nomad PC Client on my Windows 7 PC Updated to Version 1.4.55.3 this morning too.


----------



## mrdobolina

OK, I have another question: Does the nomad only work wirelessly? Or if I had the PC client on my wired desktop PC would it work there as well?


----------



## NR4P

mrdobolina;3175850 said:


> OK, I have another question: Does the nomad only work wirelessly? Or if I had the PC client on my wired desktop PC would it work there as well?


Yes it will work wired. I had it on my desktop PC once.


----------



## Hoffer

I just got a promotional email from DirecTV about the Nomad. It is showing off the new streaming feature.

I'm very glad to see this email. They wouldn't be sending out an email like this to DirecTV customers if they weren't fully supporting it.


----------



## billcoff

Looks like the Directv Nomad website has been updated.
http://www.directv.com/technology/nomad

Unless I am missing something, it looks like the only apps available are for iPhone/iPad.

I can't find a way to download for Mac or PC.


----------



## Steve

billcoff said:


> Looks like the Directv Nomad website has been updated.
> http://www.directv.com/technology/nomad
> 
> Unless I am missing something, it looks like the only apps available are for iPhone/iPad.
> 
> I can't find a way to download for Mac or PC.


Here's the Mac: http://directv.vo.llnwd.net/e4/nomad/1.0.0-ReleaseCandidate.dmg

Here's the PC: http://directv.vo.llnwd.net/e4/nomad/DirectvNomadSetup.exe

Found those via the "_2. Download App_" section in the middle of the Nomad page.


----------



## dennisj00

Same here! The streaming is a big addition to nomad! Very useful around the house where I don't have a TV, garage, basement, deck, etc. - or just don't want to turn on the large TVs.

You can also start a recording on any channel and stream a program to the iPad while watching something else on the TV. . . my PIP.


----------



## billcoff

Steve said:


> Here's the Mac: http://directv.vo.llnwd.net/e4/nomad/1.0.0-ReleaseCandidate.dmg
> 
> Here's the PC: http://directv.vo.llnwd.net/e4/nomad/DirectvNomadSetup.exe
> 
> Found those via the "_2. Download App_" section in the middle of the Nomad page.


Thanks. On my Mac it didn't show a scroll bar like it did on my PC.


----------



## Combat Medic

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, very seamless with no loss of content.
> 
> And both the PC client and iPad client skip 30 seconds with the >>| key.


Try the:
>>
2x

Button.


----------



## dennisj00

I had to look for this one, since it's only enabled on the PC Client on a recording -not streaming and not on the iPad at all. They may be trying it as a 'feature' since the 30 rewind on the stock player may not be changable.

I don't use the PC client much since I carry the iPad more often.


----------



## Combat Medic

dennisj00 said:


> I had to look for this one, since it's only enabled on the PC Client on a recording -not streaming and not on the iPad at all. They may be trying it as a 'feature' since the 30 rewind on the stock player may not be changable.
> 
> I don't use the PC client much since I carry the iPad more often.


I only use the PC client since the Android version has been coming soon for over a year.


----------



## Steve

Combat Medic said:


> Try the:
> >>
> 2x
> 
> Button.





dennisj00 said:


> They may be trying it as a 'feature' since the 30 rewind on the stock player may not be changable.


Ya. I see it now. the 2X button acts like REPLAY on a DirecTV remote. It goes back about 6 seconds.

I actually wish *|<<* acted like that, instead of going back 30 seconds. I think the DirecTV remote has those timings right.


----------



## nucat95

I've been debating whether to purchase the Nomad for some time now. However, the ability to stream recorded content to my iPads (assuming they are connected to my home network) might be enough to finally do it.

I have a question, though... Is it possible for one DVR to stream content to more than one device simultaneously? Or, stream to an ipad at the same time someone is watching another program via MRV?


----------



## Steve

nucat95 said:


> I have a question, though... Is it possible for one DVR to stream content to more than one device simultaneously?


A Genie can stream to up to 3 simultaneous set top box locations, but the Nomad device can only manage one stream to one mobile client at a time.



> Or, stream to an ipad at the same time someone is watching another program via MRV?


If the show you are streaming is on a Genie, yes, because Genie supports up to 3 streams. It can even be the same show.

If it's on an HR2x, if it's already being watched via MRV in the home, you can't stream from it, because WHDVRs only support a single stream.


----------



## jimcummings

Ordered a Nomad last night (got $50 off just for asking) and the rep said the Android client is showing as new info in his online database. His opinion is that it will soon be rolled out in that case. Hope he is right.

Jim Cummings


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think it's possible that there will be some Android Client news soon.


----------



## Richierich

jimcummings said:


> Ordered a Nomad last night (got $50 off just for asking) and the rep said the Android client is showing as new info in his online database. His opinion is that it will soon be rolled out in that case.
> Jim Cummings


Well, that would be Welcome News!!! Bring It On Directv!!!


----------



## dsexton

Yes, but I got an email from DTV a couple of days ago announcing the new streaming feature from the Nomad. It said the feature will be coming to Mac and Android soon. Does that mean I might only have to wait another year for an Android app?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dsexton said:


> Yes, but I got an email from DTV a couple of days ago announcing the new streaming feature from the Nomad. It said the feature will be coming to Mac and Android soon. *Does that mean I might only have to wait another year for an Android app*?


I'd wager the wait is not much longer.


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd wager the wait is not much longer.


I'll take that Wager because I heard it was coming SOON and that could be awhile!!! 

Soon could be in one week or one month or one year!!!

I would bet on One Month!!! :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Richierich said:


> I'll take that Wager because I heard it was coming SOON and that could be awhile!!!
> 
> Soon could be in one week or one month or one year!!!
> 
> I would bet on One Month!!! :hurah:


I suspect most folks would consider a month "not much longer"...if that's what it is...


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect most folks would consider a month "not much longer"...if that's what it is...


Well, if that turns out to be the case then that will be Great!!! :hurah:


----------



## billcoff

Richierich said:


> I'll take that Wager because I heard it was coming SOON and that could be awhile!!!
> 
> Soon could be in one week or one month or one year!!!
> 
> I would bet on One Month!!! :hurah:


I have the Nomad app installed on my Mac Mini. I reported Last August that I wasn't getting video. The CSR told me Engineering was aware of the problem and an update would be coming. I then was given dates of 8/31, 10/2, 10/17, 10/30 and 11/17. When the 11/17 update didn't occur, I was told sometime in January. After inquiring to Ellen Fillipiak's office, I was told January 22. When that didn't happen, I was told by the CSR in Ms. Fillipiak's office that Directv had plans for the Nomad and that he would call me regularly to update me on the fix to the software for my Mac Mini. Shortly thereafter the update for streaming came out.

So, I might jump in on that wager.


----------



## harsh

billcoff said:


> So, I might jump in on that wager.


I heard it is coming in a two-pack of apps that includes the Android version of _Duke Nuke'm Forever_.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> I heard it is coming in a two-pack of apps that includes the Android version of _Duke Nuke'm Forever_.


It would seem that your sources may not be quite right then...


----------



## Richierich

harsh said:


> I heard it is coming in a two-pack of apps that includes the Android version of _Duke Nuke'm Forever_.


Hey Harsh has a sense of humor!!!

Who would have Thunk It!!! :lol:


----------



## Combat Medic

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd wager the wait is not much longer.


I wonder if it will be available on the Kindle Fire at the same time.


----------



## Steve

Combat Medic said:


> I wonder if it will be available on the Kindle Fire at the same time.


Good question. The Fire accounted for almost 8% of all tablet web traffic last month.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Combat Medic said:


> I wonder if it will be available on the Kindle Fire at the same time.


Not sure.

They may/may not have enough onboard memory to run the app or else much content.

The new Kindle HD comes with 16GB onboard, the original Kindle only 8GB.

I would estimate that any Android app would also seize the advantage they have of storage expansion for content if the device has it (the Kindles don't offer microSD or SD card expansion, but many other Android tables and phones do.)


----------



## harsh

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It would seem that your sources may not be quite right then...


As long as the Android software for nomad is not in general release, it would seem to be vaporware.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> As long as the Android software for nomad is not in general release, it would seem to be vaporware.


That's of course a Dish subscriber's opinion...which is what one would expect.

The reality is vaporware is a term for something that doesn't exist, and there is plenty of evidence an Android client is forthcoming...meaning it's not "vapor". Bad description and totally inaccurate.


----------



## harsh

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The reality is vaporware is a term for something that doesn't exist, and there is plenty of evidence an Android client is forthcoming...meaning it's not "vapor". Bad description and totally inaccurate.


Vaporware doesn't need to be a nonexistant product. Vaporware just never seems to get to general release status. Advertising may show screen shots and logos but you never really know if the product is going to hit the market.

DIRECTV2Go is a pretty classic (and painfully relevant) example of vaporware. Announcements, pictures, mockups, a delivery target or two and all manner of other promotion for a product that never saw the light of general release.

Mine is not uniquely a DISH subscriber's view of things as you insist. Many a DIRECTV subscribing Android user has long been wondering if a nomad client version is forthcoming.

Back in early October 2011,


DIRECTV website said:


> DIRECTV® nomad™ is compatible with PC, iPhone, and iPod touch and soon will be compatible with Mac, iPad®, and Android™ products.


----------



## Combat Medic

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's of course a Dish subscriber's opinion...which is what one would expect.
> 
> The reality is vaporware is a term for something that doesn't exist, and there is plenty of evidence an Android client is forthcoming...meaning it's not "vapor". Bad description and totally inaccurate.


I kind of have to go with Harsh here. Saying that something is coming soon for over a year makes me wonder if it is really going to happen or if it is just vapor.


----------



## dennisj00

I've been using DIRECTV2Go (oops Directv2PC!!) (along with thousands of others) longer than I can remember. It installs and has run on every PC that I've had since then. It's certainly not vaporware.

Maybe you ought to try it!!

Perhaps Directv2Go was renamed to nomad?? You should try it too!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Combat Medic said:


> I kind of have to go with Harsh here. Saying that something is coming soon for over a year makes me wonder if it is really going to happen or if it is just vapor.


Feel free to put a wager on the table.

Easy money is welcome here.


----------



## harsh

dennisj00 said:


> I've been using DIRECTV2Go (oops Directv2PC!!) (along with thousands of others) longer than I can remember. It installs and has run on every PC that I've had since then. It's certainly not vaporware.


DIRECTV2Go is not the even close to the same product as DIRECTV2PC; a test bed for MRV.

DIRECTV2Go was to be a product very similar in function to the nomad (without the additional hardware) that delivered content to an overwrought MP3 player (RCA Lyra X3000) and the once-seen Humax PMP. These were supposed to steal the thunder of DISH's PocketDISH devices that shipped shortly thereafter.

Humax also announced that DIRECTV2Go functionality would also come to the HR10-250.


----------



## Combat Medic

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Feel free to put a wager on the table.
> 
> Easy money is welcome here.


OK, I'll bet $100 that it won't be released for more than a year from when it is announced as coming soon.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Combat Medic said:


> OK, I'll bet $100 that it won't be released for more than a year from when it is announced as coming soon.


:lol: Good luck with that.

It has been a long time...no denying...but I suspect there's more to the story than just delivering a client. Still...staying with anticipation of something not far off.

There's certainly plenty of pent-up interest in an Android nomad client.


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Still...staying with anticipation of something not far off.
> 
> There's certainly plenty of pent-up interest in an Android nomad client.


I will go along with this statement as I believe it will be out within a Month.


----------



## KenW

I've been using the scrubber to skip by commercials. With the new iPad client, the jumps are only a full minute, where formally it was almost to the second. Is this a feature?


----------



## dennisj00

It appears that they've changed the variable scrubber to a single speed. The >>| is now a 30 skip. Unfortunately, the replay is 30 back which doesn't help a lot.


----------



## Combat Medic

Richierich said:


> I will go along with this statement as I believe it will be out within a Month.


I hope so, but I notice that it is no longer listed as coming soon on the website. From my chair it looks like we have gone backwards.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Combat Medic said:


> I hope so, but I notice that it is no longer listed as coming soon on the website. From my chair it looks like we have gone backwards.


Worth a lean back in that chair perhaps.

If the coming soon is no longer relevant because of imminent release...what you see would also support that situation.


----------



## eileen22

I am a long time (1999) customer, with one HD-DVR (HR20-700) and several SD DVRs. No Whole Home, but my HR20-700 is connected to the internet. I currently am able to watch live streaming channels on my iPad, via the DirecTV app. I am considering adding the Nomad. I don't see the ability to add this on my account online. Do I need additional services in order to add the Nomad? Why can't I add this online? What is the cost of the equipment? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dennisj00

I may be wrong, but I think nomad is currently one-time $150.00 and requires Whole Home, $3 a month.

Call them, since you have only one HD dvr, you may get a discount or credit for the $3 monthly or better yet, a free upgrade to another HD dvr and enjoy MRV between rooms.

Edit: I logged into my account and read the fine print and there's no mention of requiring Whole Home that I could find.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

eileen22 said:


> I am a long time (1999) customer, with one HD-DVR (HR20-700) and several SD DVRs. No Whole Home, but my HR20-700 is connected to the internet. I currently am able to watch live streaming channels on my iPad, via the DirecTV app. I am considering adding the Nomad. I don't see the ability to add this on my account online. Do I need additional services in order to add the Nomad? Why can't I add this online? What is the cost of the equipment? Thanks in advance.


The information you seek on nomad is under "Equipment" on the DirecTV.com site.

Here's also a direct link to good information on the site regarding cost and how it works:

http://www.directv.com/technology/nomad


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You aren't wrong, Mr. j00.


----------



## dennisj00

Thanks, Stuart, but I just edited my post that I didn't find anything in the fine print about WH.

But I also already have it so it may have been presented to me differently?


----------



## eileen22

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The information you seek on nomad is under "Equipment" on the DirecTV.com site.
> 
> Here's also a direct link to good information on the site regarding cost and how it works:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/technology/nomad


Yes, I saw all of the info on Nomad in the Equipment section, but when I log into my account, there is nowhere for me to add Nomad in order to see the pricing. Is this something that can't be ordered online? On my account, under My Services, it shows nomad Mobile DVR - Free, and on the far right says "Not eligible." There is a link under Not eligible, "Requires activation of your receiver," when I click the link it says "In order to activate nomad Mobile DVR service, your nomad-compatible receiver must be installed and activated." Isn't my HR20 a compatible receiver? Why don't I see the nomad as available to add under My Equipment or My Accessories? Thanks.


----------



## Steve

eileen22 said:


> Yes, I saw all of the info on Nomad in the Equipment section, but when I log into my account, there is nowhere for me to add Nomad in order to see the pricing. Is this something that can't be ordered online? On my account, under My Services, it shows nomad Mobile DVR - Free, and on the far right says "Not eligible." There is a link under Not eligible, "Requires activation of your receiver," when I click the link it says "In order to activate nomad Mobile DVR service, your nomad-compatible receiver must be installed and activated." Isn't my HR20 a compatible receiver? Why don't I see the nomad as available to add under My Equipment or My Accessories? Thanks.


I'm pretty sure you have to call DIRECTV to order the Nomad device. Once you get it, you can then activate the service on the web site, if they don't do it for you automatically.

One advantage of calling is you may be able to get it for less than $150. I've seen reports by one or two folks who were able to get it for $99.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

eileen22 said:


> Yes, I saw all of the info on Nomad in the Equipment section, but when I log into my account, there is nowhere for me to add Nomad in order to see the pricing. Is this something that can't be ordered online? On my account, under My Services, it shows nomad Mobile DVR - Free, and on the far right says "Not eligible." There is a link under Not eligible, "Requires activation of your receiver," when I click the link it says "In order to activate nomad Mobile DVR service, your nomad-compatible receiver must be installed and activated." *Isn't my HR20 a compatible receiver? Why don't I see the nomad as available to add under My Equipment or My Accessories? Thanks*.


I suspect the best course is to call DirecTV and ask those final questions.

As Steve indicated, the advantage is to see about perhaps getting a discount on the current retail price for nomad (the price was just increased recently from $99), as well as make sure what related services may be required and/or your DVR compatibility - they may offer you a free upgrade since the HR20 is quite aged.

Upon ordering...the unit gets shipped and you'll need to install including configuring with your router that has the Internet service.


----------



## Steve

The Nomad device has been $150 since the 'first look' in 2011. I recently saw a post where someone got it for $99 from a friendly CSR.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> The Nomad device has been $150 since the 'first look' in 2011. I recently saw a post where someone got it for $99 from a friendly CSR.


I saw it online at the DirecTV site for $99 as recently as December 2012.


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001;3180343 said:


> I saw it online at the DirecTV site for $99 as recently as December 2012.


There's no price on the site now. You must call to order. The Nomad 'first look' thread shows folks paying $150 for it, back in 2011. :shrug:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> You must call to order. *The Nomad 'first look' thread shows folks paying $150 for it, back in 2011.* :shrug:


Just as a point of reference...I know of 2 people who bought it online (one in November and the other in December 2012) and it displayed a $99 price on the order screen itself at DirecTV.com.

In any case....*Steve has a good idea to call and attempt to get the best possible price *- something you can't do online.



Steve said:


> There's no price on the site now.


Just pulled this from DirecTV.com:


----------



## eileen22

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just as a point of reference...I know of 2 people who bought it online (one in November and the other in December 2012) and it displayed a $99 price on the order screen itself at DirecTV.com.
> 
> In any case....*Steve has a good idea to call and attempt to get the best possible price *- something you can't do online.
> 
> Just pulled this from DirecTV.com:


Hmmm, interesting that you can see this online and others can't. What determines that I wonder?

Anyway, thanks for all of the replies, I will call and see what I find out. I know I have an older unit, but it hasn't given me any problems, especially since the last SW upgrade, and we have lots of content to watch on it currently (on an external eSata drive). So I was hoping not to give it up just yet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

eileen22 said:


> Hmmm, interesting that you can see this online and others can't. *What determines that I wonder?*
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all of the replies, I will call and see what I find out. I know I have an older unit, but it hasn't given me any problems, especially since the last SW upgrade, and we have lots of content to watch on it currently (on an external eSata drive). So I was hoping not to give it up just yet.


Anyone can see it - when you select it and add it to your cart, it shows up.

That said...it's worth the call for a potentially lower price, as well as answer your other question about the HR20.


----------



## eileen22

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Anyone can see it - when you select it and add it to your cart, it shows up.
> 
> That said...it's worth the call for a potentially lower price, as well as answer your other question about the HR20.


I can't select it and add it to my cart, it does not show up anywhere as available equipment/accessory/other. Not sure where it is supposed to show up, but it doesn't exist anywhere for me to click "add to cart." I see receivers, services and remotes, but no nomad. Where does it show up on your account? On the FAQ for Nomad, it says "You can order a DIRECTV nomad on directv.com/nomad or by calling 1-800-531-5000." When I click that embedded link, it only takes me back to the info page for nomad, which doesn't have a place that I can see to order/add to cart.


----------



## RAD

eileen22 said:


> I can't select it and add it to my cart, it does not show up anywhere as available equipment/accessory/other. Not sure where it is supposed to show up, but it doesn't exist anywhere for me to click "add to cart." I see receivers, services and remotes, but no nomad. Where does it show up on your account? On the FAQ for Nomad, it says "You can order a DIRECTV nomad on directv.com/nomad or by calling 1-800-531-5000." When I click that embedded link, it only takes me back to the info page for nomad, which doesn't have a place that I can see to order/add to cart.


I checked on my acount, once I logged onto the web site there there was a box near the bottom of the page called QUICK LINKS and under "My Equipment" I click on the box "Add Accessories", it shows up there after the AM21 Off Air tuner.


----------



## Hoffer

dennisj00 said:


> I may be wrong, but I think nomad is currently one-time $150.00 and requires Whole Home, $3 a month.
> 
> Call them, since you have only one HD dvr, you may get a discount or credit for the $3 monthly or better yet, a free upgrade to another HD dvr and enjoy MRV between rooms.
> 
> Edit: I logged into my account and read the fine print and there's no mention of requiring Whole Home that I could find.


I've had the Nomad since it first came out. I have never paid for Whole Home since I've only ever had one receiver.

I paid $150 for my Nomad, plus $10 for tax and $10 for shipping.


----------



## dennisj00

Hoffer said:


> I've had the Nomad since it first came out. I have never paid for Whole Home since I've only ever had one receiver.
> 
> I paid $150 for my Nomad, plus $10 for tax and $10 for shipping.


I didn't see anything in the fine print requiring Whole Home. Thanks for confirming your experience. I already had WH when I got my nomad.

I'd still call and see what might be offered.


----------



## Steve

RAD said:


> I checked on my acount, once I logged onto the web site there there was a box near the bottom of the page called QUICK LINKS and under "My Equipment" I click on the box "Add Accessories", it shows up there after the AM21 Off Air tuner.


Must be customer specific. It's not showing on my "add accessories" page, as you can see below.

At any rate, better to call, IMO, to try to get the $50 discount others have received, as recently as last week: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3176980#post3176980


----------



## Steve

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just as a point of reference...I know of 2 people who bought it online (one in November and the other in December 2012) and it displayed a $99 price on the order screen itself at DirecTV.com.


They must have have been running a sale, then. As you see here, it was $150 when it first came out.


----------



## trh

I've been having an issue with my iPad the last couple of weeks. When I open the nomad app, the Pending Download screen (see attached picture) is displayed. 

The problem is those three shows aren't on any of our DVRs and they haven't been since last 1-2 days after they were recorded. 

And again, that screen wasn't showing up until just recently. (this screen doesn't show up on my PC client or other iOS devices).

Firmware 1.4.p38-64337S

Suggestions?


----------



## dennisj00

Have you rebooted the iPad (or stopped the multi-task of nomad)?

And try a 30 sec reset of nomad.


----------



## trh

dennisj00 said:


> Have you rebooted the iPad (or stopped the multi-task of nomad)?
> 
> And try a 30 sec reset of nomad.


Yes on iPad reboot and and I haven't done a reset on the nomad (unless a 30-minute power outage counts?).


----------



## Justin23

trh;3180520 said:


> I've been having an issue with my iPad the last couple of weeks. When I open the nomad app, the Pending Download screen (see attached picture) is displayed.
> 
> The problem is those three shows aren't on any of our DVRs and they haven't been since last 1-2 days after they were recorded.
> 
> And again, that screen wasn't showing up until just recently. (this screen doesn't show up on my PC client or other iOS devices).
> 
> Firmware 1.4.p38-64337S
> 
> Suggestions?


Were those shows ever on the Nomad?


----------



## trh

Yes, they were set to Auto Download series. So at one point, they would have been transcoded. Not sure if they ever made it do a device or whether I watched on TV. But I did watch them within a couple days of recording and then I deleted them.


----------



## Justin23

trh;3180535 said:


> Yes, they were set to Auto Download series. So at one point, they would have been transcoded. Not sure if they ever made it do a device or whether I watched on TV. But I did watch them within a couple days of recording and then I deleted them.


Deleted them from the DVR, Nomad, or both? I'd DL them to the Nomad, then delete.


----------



## trh

These three shows don't show up on any of our DVRs or on my iPad, PC or three other devices. The only time they show up is when I open the nomad app on my iPad (and this just started recently). If these shows are still stuck somewhere within my 48gb of storage on my nomad, how do I access them to kill them.

I think I might uninstall the app from my ipad and then reinstall.


----------



## Justin23

trh;3180543 said:


> These three shows don't show up on any of our DVRs or on my iPad, PC or three other devices. The only time they show up is when I open the nomad app on my iPad (and this just started recently). If these shows are still stuck somewhere within my 48gb of storage on my nomad, how do I access them to kill them.
> 
> I think I might uninstall the app from my ipad and then reinstall.


DL them to your device, then delete.


----------



## trh

I failed to mention: When I click on the "download selected" for those three shows, nothing happens and I go to the main screen. 
----
Completed the reinstall on my iPad. No longer get that screen. But I've also lost all of my auto-download series under the 'manage auto-download'.


----------



## mrdobolina

I almost pulled the trigger on buying a nomad. But since I will be the main power user of the device and they don't have Android or native iPad yet...I just couldn't justify spending the $149 right now.


----------



## RAD

mrdobolina said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on buying a nomad. But since I will be the main power user of the device and they don't have Android or native iPad yet...I just couldn't justify spending the $149 right now.


I wouldn't let the lack of a native iPad app hold you back. I used the iPhone version on a iPad2 and iPad3 and it's very usable.


----------



## dennisj00

I agree with RAD. The iPhone app plays video on the iPad as well as Netflix, HBO-Go or any other video app, often better than the streaming apps.

How much time do you spend in the GUI to watch an hour program?


----------



## dsexton

I am posting so that maybe I can save someone else some pain here. Just a couple of days prior to my last business trip I got the automatic download for the latest version of the software. I downloaded some programs for the trip so I could watch on the plane, and everything went fine with the downloads. I got on the plane, cranked up the Nomad, and got an error message saying there was a problem with my account and to call DTV. When I got to my hotel I tried to see if being connected to the internet would make any difference. It changed the error message to say the Nomad could not be found, but otherwise no difference. I called DTV and the tech told me to uninstall the application completely and reinstall it to see if it could find the Nomad.

I questioned this, telling her if I did that the Nomad would not be found. She said to go ahead and "uninstall everything." Stupidly, I selected the choice to remove all files and settings and hit the button. Then she said, Oh wait!"

Too late, it was already done. I don't think even if I hadn't removed the settings it would have found it. So there are two lessons here: 1) Before leaving on a trip, disconnect your client from your network and verify that the Nomad is working correctly when disconnected. 2) If you know more about the Nomad that the tech who is helping you, don't blindly follow their directions to troubleshoot or repair it.

Oh, and by the way, when I asked her if there was any news on the Android app, she looked through her notes and said nope, nothing new. Aaaarrrggghhh!


----------



## tgewin

Any chance we'll see support for Airplay in the nomad app? I don't see anything about it in the current update. At least HBO Go has added it!


----------



## dennisj00

Who knows?!! Maybe the next update? (Soon?) It probably depends on individual contracts and HBO can do anything with their app.

It does work with mirroring via airplay to an ATV. We've taken both on vacation and used it via Apple TV or HDMI adapter. Not quite as good as native HBO but it works.


----------



## tgewin

dennisj00 said:


> Who knows?!! Maybe the next update? (Soon?) It probably depends on individual contracts and HBO can do anything with their app.
> 
> It does work with mirroring via airplay to an ATV. We've taken both on vacation and used it via Apple TV or HDMI adapter. Not quite as good as native HBO but it works.


Wait, the nomad app works via airplay? I was thinking it didn't, and haven't gotten an Apple TV because I don't have a big need. If nomad allows it, I have a big need. 

I mentioned HBO Go just to point out that content creators/networks are letting their stuff be shown via airplay, so I was hoping content carriers like D* would start allowing it too.


----------



## dennisj00

Yes, just confirmed again that nomad works with mirroring on the iPad to ATV via airplay. And it looks remarkably good.


----------



## islesfan

Well, I recorded the premiere of Cult last night and its now up to 20 hours of "waiting to prepare." More Nomad BS. Nothing else is preparing, and I can stream the show just fine, but all it will do is "waiting to prepare."

Update: a reboot kick started the preparing, but it's still pretty lame that you have to reboot so often.


----------



## tgewin

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, just confirmed again that nomad works with mirroring on the iPad to ATV via airplay. And it looks remarkably good.


Awesome. I guess I'll have to pick up an AppleTV for the tv in our exercise room that isn't currently hooked up to anything other than a DVD player. Between nomad and HBO Go, there should be plenty of stuff to watch while working out. Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Hoffer

islesfan said:


> Well, I recorded the premiere of Cult last night and its now up to 20 hours of "waiting to prepare." More Nomad BS. Nothing else is preparing, and I can stream the show just fine, but all it will do is "waiting to prepare."
> 
> Update: a reboot kick started the preparing, but it's still pretty lame that you have to reboot so often.


That is weird. I've never seen that issue before.


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, just confirmed again that nomad works with mirroring on the iPad to ATV via airplay. And it looks remarkably good.


Don't have an ATV here, so curious how that works. Do you mirror the iOS desktop, or is there a way to get the app by itself to communicate with ATV? TIA.


----------



## dennisj00

Yes, mirror the ios desktop. . . the same icon for airplay selection is available near the media controls on the multi-task bar.

ATV is handy for travel. It's so small and packs well with all our gadgets. Wife uses the Netflix / Amazon clients a lot.

I haven't checked lately but I think the HDMI adapter also works on nomad.


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, mirror the ios desktop. . . the same icon for airplay selection is available near the media controls on the multi-task bar.
> 
> ATV is handy for travel. It's so small and packs well with all our gadgets.


Good info. Thanks!


----------



## dennisj00

And I just confirmed the HDMI adapter works with nomad and the iPad!

And again, looks remarkably good!


----------



## bakerfall

I had been debating pulling the trigger on a Nomad but hadn't yet because of some of the complaints. I called in today and was able to get one for free, which is the perfect price! Hopefully a native iPad app is coming, but I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## Richierich

bakerfall said:


> I had been debating pulling the trigger on a Nomad but hadn't yet because of some of the complaints. I called in today and was able to get one for free, which is the perfect price! Hopefully a native iPad app is coming, but I'm excited to try it out.


You will Love it as I just got back from Skiing in Vail/Beaver Creek Area and on the flight out and back we had no Video on the plane (old Northwest Airplanes acquired thru the Delta Merger) but I had my Nomad and it worked and looked Great!!!

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Combat Medic

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Feel free to put a wager on the table.
> 
> Easy money is welcome here.


I'm starting to wish I put a one month bet on the table.


----------



## bakerfall

Richierich said:


> You will Love it as I just got back from Skiing in Vail/Beaver Creek Area and on the flight out and back we had no Video on the plane (old Northwest Airplanes acquired thru the Delta Merger) but I had my Nomad and it worked and looked Great!!!
> 
> ENJOY!!!


Thanks! I am really looking forward to using it, it's something I've wanted to be able to do for a while and I think it'll be very useful.


----------



## mrdobolina

Trigger pulled!! nomad is on it's way. I'm really looking forward to it, especially since we're flying with our 2.5 year old later this month. Finding Nemo, Tangled, and Shrek will be the first things I prepare. 

Plus with the recent DirecTV for Android Tablets app release, I'm sure the nomad for Android is coming "soon". :lol:


----------



## bakerfall

First day with the nomad, arrived yesterday. All in all, I'm very happy with it. Software is slick and works well. Transcoding does take a while, but after that the quality is very good. Only thing really missing is a native iPad app, but the iPhone one is totally usable. 

Looking forward to my next trip


----------



## Richierich

mrdobolina said:


> Plus with the recent DirecTV for Android Tablets app release, I'm sure the nomad for Android is coming "soon". :lol:


The Nomad for Android is coming Soon for sure so Be Patient and it will be here before you know it.

ENJOY as I have!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Combat Medic said:


> I'm starting to wish I put a one month bet on the table.


You had the chance... :lol:

But in reality...*soon* is likely soon now...


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> But in reality...*soon* is likely soon now...


So I Guess We Have Different Levels Of SOON!!!

Or is it *SOON* Wink Wink


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Richierich said:


> So I Guess We Have Different Levels Of SOON!!!
> 
> Or is it *SOON* Wink Wink


There's *soon*...

There's SOON....

...and there's Soon.

I thought everybody knew those. :grin:

The last one applies now.


----------



## mrdobolina

Got the nomad. Very easy hookup. I hooked it up at lunchtime and then came back after work and checked out the app on the iPad. Streaming from DVR to iPad works nicely. I will probably mess around with putting files on the iPad this weekend. I'm looking forward to showing my wife how to use the in home streaming from DVR so she can watch her shows (The Talk, etc) on her tablet instead of on our LR TV. 

Theory: There will not be a nomad native iPad app per se. Now that they have in home streaming from DVR to iPad as a feature, I think DIRECTV is working on integrating the nomad app & the DIRECTV for iPad app into a single experience.


----------



## The Merg

mrdobolina;3194027 said:


> Theory: There will not be a nomad native iPad app per se. Now that they have in home streaming from DVR to iPad as a feature, I think DIRECTV is working on integrating the nomad app & the DIRECTV for iPad app into a single experience.


That would be my hope. One app to control it all...

- Merg


----------



## mikela

Howdy,

Has anyone successfully taken a nomad file from a pc and transfered it to another pc (with nomad on it of course) and played it successfully? I ask becuase i am looking for a way to watch recorded programs while travling. 
Thanks


----------



## Combat Medic

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There's *soon*...
> 
> There's SOON....
> 
> ...and there's Soon.
> 
> I thought everybody knew those. :grin:
> 
> The last one applies now.


Soon?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Combat Medic said:


> Soon?


Tick Tock.


----------



## mrdobolina

I really hope nomad for Android is coming very soon. Like, tomorrow. We're travelling and I would really like to use my phone to watch shows.


----------



## HoTat2

Just a tidbit here folks;

Saw today DIRECTV has officially changed the name of "nomad" and its related apps to the umbrella term of "GenieGo." 

Pronounced just like its written, "Genie"-"Go," with no pause between the words

Guess because its similar to "TIVO-to-go" service and the Genie is to eventually be the centerpiece for all new installs, they renamed it this way without the risk of a patent infringement on TIVO's name brand for their service.


----------



## harsh

HoTat2 said:


> Saw today DIRECTV has officially changed the name of "nomad" and its related apps to the umbrella term of "GenieGo."


DIRECTV abandoned the DIRECTV2Go trademark in 2008. GenieGo sounds like something a toddler would say about the relationship between them and their diapers. I guess I'm not spellbound by the magic of Genie.

Tying it to the Genie is unfortunate as it works with DIRECTV Plus HD DVRs as well (such as it is).


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> DIRECTV abandoned the DIRECTV2Go trademark in 2008. GenieGo sounds like something a toddler would say about the relationship between them and their diapers. I guess I'm not spellbound by the magic of Genie.
> 
> Tying it to the Genie is unfortunate as it works with DIRECTV Plus HD DVRs as well (such as it is).


Then again...it would only matter if one has DirecTV service...which is not the case for the post above.

The same case could be made for the lame name Hopper.

Putting that much value on one name or another is incredibly silly.


----------



## Laxguy

harsh said:


> I guess I'm not spellbound by the magic of Genie.


Good to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harsh

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The same case could be made for the lame name Hopper.


Hopper still only applies to the server box be it a Hopper or Hopper with Sling. Downloading has never required an outboard box with DISH.

DIRECTV started with HMC (from 2005 to 2012) and rebooted to Genie on a single product and appears to be prepending Genie onto everything nowadays: Genie, Genie Mini (not to be confused with the relatively small HR44) and GenieGo.


> Putting that much value on one name or another is incredibly silly.


That too. Do you suppose they'll lobby the few RVU manufacturers to add the Genie logo to their enabled gear?

I predict that the "no more inconvenient cable boxes" and "get ""up to"" 3X more HD recording capacity than cable" campaigns aren't going to go well. DIRECTV certainly does love the footnoted claims.


----------



## studechip

harsh said:


> Hopper still only applies to the server box be it a Hopper or Hopper with Sling. Downloading has never required an outboard box with DISH.
> 
> DIRECTV started with HMC (from 2005 to 2012) and rebooted to Genie on a single product and appears to be prepending Genie onto everything nowadays: Genie, Genie Mini (not to be confused with the relatively small HR44) and GenieGo.That too. Do you suppose they'll lobby the few RVU manufacturers to add the Genie logo to their enabled gear?
> 
> I predict that the "no more inconvenient cable boxes" and "get ""up to"" 3X more HD recording capacity than cable" campaigns aren't going to go well. *DIRECTV certainly does love the footnoted claims*.


Can you show me an ad from Dish that doesn't have them?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

studechip said:


> Can you show me an ad from Dish that doesn't have them?


Ba da bing, ba da boom.

The naming discussion is not only miniscule in relevance, but off topic here in this thread.


----------



## phat_b

As I've been doing something similar to nomad with an analog capture card and a couple shell scripts (severe linux bigot here) since 2008, I nearly jumped out of my skin when on a lark I searched for "nomad" and discovered what it claims to do. I would never have known about it had I not recently added HD to my package and noticed the option to add "nomad" to my account...

You read that right - up until yesterday I didn't have HD. I simply wanted to give my guests a better experience for our Walking D... season finale party, and will probably drop it after I determine if I can live without it or not.

At any rate, as happy thoughts of no longer having one of my DVRs slaved to my MythTV box, and streaming content directly to an Android HDMI TV stick flooded my brain, I thought it wise to check my optimism and look for some real-world opinion of the product. So I visited dbstalk for the first time in several years. It seems as though I've had a nasty April Fool's joke played on me.



harsh said:


> Many a DIRECTV subscribing Android user has long been wondering if a nomad client version is forthcoming.


Add me to your ranks. Now that I see how far they've come with place shifting DVR content while appeasing the DRM overlords, I'm thinking maybe I give them four or five more years before I truly commit to HD. I'd venture a guess that they spent more money on the recent website facelift than the entire nomad development project. :nono:

Now, while I'm not optimistic of seeing an Android client for nomad in my lifetime, in the event the planets align and such a thing does come to fruition, I do have a few questions that I haven't seen posed in this thread.

1) has anyone considered the impact this will have on the longevity of their device's flash?

2) does the nomad box have local storage?

3) is there a web interface to the nomad device, or is one forced to use the client application? I'd sure hate to have to use a windows PC to configure the thing.

EDIT: Forgot one question

4) anyone have any ideas how much power the device draws?

EDIT: found the answer to #2 in the manual


----------



## Steve

For those that may have missed it, the Nomad first look is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197046

and FAQs are here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199051


----------



## Diana C

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There's *soon*...
> 
> There's SOON....
> 
> ...and there's Soon.
> 
> I thought everybody knew those. :grin:
> 
> The last one applies now.


You forget "really soon", "quite soon" and "super double dog soon." 

(Apologies to "A Christmas Story")


----------



## harsh

studechip said:


> Can you show me an ad from Dish that doesn't have them?


They're all over the website. The difference is that many of the DIRECTV ones explain that it probably isn't true but it could be under an extraordinary set of circumstances.

DISH's big footnote probably has to do with the ignoring of Verizon FIOS in the ACSI ratings.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Seems things are yet again way off topic...


----------



## harsh

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The naming discussion is not only miniscule in relevance, but off topic here in this thread.


At first you say that putting a lot of stock in a name is "incredibly silly" and then when DIRECTV is found thrice guilty of converting all of their newest STBs to a Genie designation, it becomes irrelevant and off-topic.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> At first you say that putting a lot of stock in a name is "incredibly silly" and then when DIRECTV is found thrice guilty of converting all of their newest STBs to a Genie designation, it becomes irrelevant and off-topic.


You specifically raised the whole naming issue - which is off topic.


----------



## Combat Medic

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Seems things are yet again way off topic...


OK. Is the Android client out yet?


----------



## harsh

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You specifically raised the whole naming issue - which is off topic.


Please review post #234 where the observation was originally made.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

harsh said:


> Please review post #234 where the observation was originally made.


Please move on...the dog's getting dizzy going in circles...










:backtotop


----------



## Combat Medic

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Tick Tock.


Soon?


----------



## Combat Medic

The way I see it there are three possibilities.

1. They say nothing. They've already removed it as coming soon so hopefully 'soon' we all forget about it.
2. They admit they have been lying to us for over a year and say that they really aren't going to release the software for Android.
3. They triumphantly release the software, it works perfectly, and I get to eat crow.

Any bets?


----------



## Steve

Combat Medic said:


> The way I see it there are three possibilities.
> 
> 1. They say nothing. They've already removed it as coming soon so hopefully 'soon' we all forget about it.
> 2. They admit they have been lying to us for over a year and say that they really aren't going to release the software for Android.
> 3. They triumphantly release the software, it works perfectly, and I get to eat crow.
> 
> Any bets?


Or they removed the "coming soon" because they need more time, either for technical reasons or for engineering priority reasons, and we'll see it when we see it. :shrug:

FWIW, I find it interesting the comparable TiVo "Stream" device also only supports iOS and not Android. *Pure speculation on my part*, but this fact makes me wonder if there might not be some content protection issues with Android that are preventing both companies from releasing a client that might violate a pre-existing agreement with content providers. Ya, I know the SlingPlayer supports Android, but Dish has shown in the past they are less sensitive to content providers' desires. Just sayin'.


----------



## harsh

Steve said:


> FWIW, I find it interesting the comparable TiVo "Stream" device also only supports iOS and not Android. *Pure speculation on my part*, but this fact makes me wonder if there might not be some content protection issues with Android that are preventing both companies from releasing a client that might violate a pre-existing agreement with content providers.


I suspect that DIRECTV is contracting with the same software source as TiVo in trying to get a client out the door.


----------



## The Merg

harsh said:


> I suspect that DIRECTV is contracting with the same software source as TiVo in trying to get a client out the door.


And that software source is?

- Merg


----------



## harsh

The Merg said:


> And that software source is?


I'm not sure how you jumped from suspecting that something might be taking place to specific knowledge of who is doing it.


----------



## The Merg

harsh said:


> I'm not sure how you jumped from suspecting that something might be taking place to specific knowledge of who is doing it.


You stated that you suspect the same software source that is working on the Tivo app is also working on the DirecTV app. I was wondering who that developer would be since you seem to know.

- Merg


----------



## harsh

The Merg said:


> I was wondering who that developer would be since you seem to know.


Suspicion must not be confused with specific knowledge.


----------



## The Merg

Well, you're so knowledgeable about DirecTV, I figured you had some inside information.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00

We all know Harsh only implies he knows a lot about DirecTV.


----------



## mrdobolina

I just hooked my brother-in-law up to the Internet, and he is now interested in nomad/geniego. I have a couple of questions, though. 

He has a single receiver (HR-24) with SWM setup. I connected his receiver using a powerline connection. So far, everything is working great (iPad app, on demand content, etc.). He asked me about the nomad feature that allows you to watch shows from your DVR list instantly on the iPad. If his wife is watching a recorded show on the living room receiver, would he still be able to watch a recorded show via nomad on the iPad in his bedroom? I think that works, but want to be sure.


----------



## dennisj00

nomad / GenieGo has 2 methods of watching. . . you can stream any dvr recording (even a current recording w/o trickplay) or you can watch recordings that have been copied to the client.

If the wife is watching a recording directly from that dvr, it can still serve the same recording to nomad - to either transcode for download or to stream. If she's watching it via MRV, someone will have to wait unless the DVR is a genie. (can serve 3 clients)

Clear? 

Edit. . . I just re-read that it's only 1 dvr. . . so yes, she can watch and still have nomad stream it to the iPad.


----------



## mrdobolina

Ok, not sure where to ask this; I have had nomad for a few months. I am also one of the "can't wait for the android app" folks. Now that it's here, I downloaded to my GS3 today. However, my GS3 sees all of the receivers, but none of the recordings. I looked on my wife's iPad, same thing. DirecTV app for iPad works fine. Everything is tight, network wise , and I even used nomad just last week to load shows on the iPad for a trip. 

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## NR4P

Assuming you have 3 blue lights on Nomad, press and hold the red button on the black box for 30 secs. That's a reset. It won't affect any recordings in Nomad. After all 3 blue lights return, re-launch your GenieGo/nomad apps.

The content should populate.

BTW. PPV, VOD, and OTA won't show up in the recordings.


----------



## mrdobolina

That worked! Thanks for the tip, NR4P!


----------



## mrdobolina

Here's an odd problem that I just noticed today: Nomad/Geniego apps are seeing some, but not all of the shows recorded on 3 DVRs. This is happening on both my Android device (Samsung GSIII) and on an iPad with the updated iPhone app (new one that allows streaming out of home). I have checked all devices, and the filters on them are set to "All". Each device also sees all 3 of my HDDVRS. However, the one thing I do notice is that the living room seems to be missing the most content on the Geniego apps. The living room DVR (HR24-100) has mostly TV shows on it, while the apps seem to be showing mostly (but not exclusively) movies. 

I have already tried resetting the Geniego and uninstalling and reinstalling the app on the GSIII. I DO NOT want to uninstall/reinstall on the iPad because I have shows on there already (those are fine) and my wife is about to travel with it. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## peds48

Here's an odd problem that I just noticed today: Nomad/Geniego apps are seeing some, but not all of the shows recorded on 3 DVRs. This is happening on both my Android device (Samsung GSIII) and on an iPad with the updated iPhone app (new one that allows streaming out of home). I have checked all devices, and the filters on them are set to "All". Each device also sees all 3 of my HDDVRS. However, the one thing I do notice is that the living room seems to be missing the most content on the Geniego apps. The living room DVR (HR24-100) has mostly TV shows on it, while the apps seem to be showing mostly (but not exclusively) movies. 

I have already tried resetting the Geniego and uninstalling and reinstalling the app on the GSIII. I DO NOT want to uninstall/reinstall on the iPad because I have shows on there already (those are fine) and my wife is about to travel with it. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


The the bottom of post #264


----------



## mrdobolina

Not sure what you mean, Peds. All of the content I am missing was there yesterday. It's all shows I recorded off of my local channels (NOT OTA), I'm missing Justified episodes that were recorded off of FX on my basement DVR, even though movies that I recorded off of HBO during their free weekend 2 weeks ago on the same DVR do show up. 

I have a feeling I am going to have to uninstall all of the apps, restart all of the receivers and the Geniego, and then reinstall the apps. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## peds48

Not sure what you mean, Peds. All of the content I am missing was there yesterday. It's all shows I recorded off of my local channels (NOT OTA), I'm missing Justified episodes that were recorded off of FX on my basement DVR, even though movies that I recorded off of HBO during their free weekend 2 weeks ago on the same DVR do show up. 

I have a feeling I am going to have to uninstall all of the apps, restart all of the receivers and the Geniego, and then reinstall the apps. Not looking forward to it.


Just making sure you knew the restrictions


----------



## mrdobolina

I have now tried re-booting the DVR with the most content missing but that didn't work. Going to try a 30 second Red Button Reset on the Geniego itself again. 

I'm wondering if this all has to do with the new features. First thing I did when I came home was update the app on my wife's iPad. That's when I first noticed things were missing from the playlist.


----------



## mrdobolina

2nd 30 second RBR did the trick!


----------



## mrdobolina

5 minutes later and they're gone again. 

Frustrated! I'll let it hang out overnight and see what happens.


----------



## mrdobolina

Posted this at DTV Tech support forum. Posting here because this site is usually more helpful.

Hello-

I have 3 DVRs (Living Room HR24-200, Basement HR23-100, & Bedroom HR22-100), SWiM setup, all connected to internet via WCCK. I also have a nomad/Geniego that I purchased 2-3 months ago that has, up until last night, been working flawlessly.

I have the geniego app on iPad, iPhone, 2 PCs and an Android phone (Samsung GS3). Again, up until last night everything worked flawlessly. All apps are set to see "All" content with all 3 DVRs enabled. None of the DVRs have ANY VOD, PPV or OTA shows (I don't even own a OTA module)

Here is the issue: None of the apps/geniego see anything from the HR24-200 (mostly TV shows/series) . On the HR23, apps/geniego only see the movies I have recorded, but none of the TV shows/series. On the HR22, the apps/Geniego see movies AND tv shows that I have recorded in the past.

I have tried powering down the geniego, and then restarting all of my DVRs. Didn't work. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the apps. No luck. The one thing that does work is a 30 second Red Button Reset, but 5 minutes later, the shows and the HR24 fall back off of the app/geniego playlist.

Help!


----------



## Laxguy

Perhaps unplug the GenieGo overnight. 
(And sacrifice one small chicken- which may be eaten after the ritual....)

good luck!


----------



## neysalmd

Yup. Same problem as the rest of you. Seeing content from 3 of my 4 DVRs on my nomad/geniego (looking at both my laptop & itouch). The only one that is not being seen is the Genie DVR. Which, of course, has most of my content. Tried rebooting the Genie. Next step, I guess is rebooting the nomad.This is going to be a real problem if it doesn't get fixed.

Also, anyone know if they're going to update the pc version of the nomad program so we can live stream from outside the network on my laptop?


----------



## Steve

neysalmd said:


> Yup. Same problem as the rest of you. Seeing content from 3 of my 4 DVRs on my nomad/geniego (looking at both my laptop & itouch). The only one that is not being seen is the Genie DVR. Which, of course, has most of my content. Tried rebooting the Genie. Next step, I guess is rebooting the nomad.This is going to be a real problem if it doesn't get fixed.
> 
> Also, anyone know if they're going to update the pc version of the nomad program so we can live stream from outside the network on my laptop?


Just in case you haven't already tried or checked...

- make sure the Genie external device prefs under Whole Home settings are all at "allow".

- press and hold the red reset button on the front of the GenieGo device for a little over 30 seconds. Then wait a minute or two and see if the Genie recordings now show in the client.


----------



## neysalmd

Steve said:


> Just in case you haven't already tried or checked...
> 
> - make sure the Genie external device prefs under Whole Home settings are all at "allow".
> 
> - press and hold the red reset button on the front of the GenieGo device for a little over 30 seconds. Then wait a minute or two and see if the Genie recordings now show in the client.


Weirdly enough, before I had a chance to reboot the nomad, the genie showed up.


----------



## mrdobolina

Laxguy said:


> Perhaps unplug the GenieGo overnight.
> (And sacrifice one small chicken- which may be eaten after the ritual....)
> 
> good luck!


I actually tried that (sans the chicken) and it didn't work. Peds recommended a 60 second RBR of the geniego and that did the trick!


----------

